# Stick marsh...not the report you were hoping for....



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

How's your blood pressure this evening? Couple of drinks should make things OK.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry to chuckle at yer misery...but that was funny!
On the bright side things can only get better!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Definitely laughing with you on this one. Some days it just doesn't pay to hook up the boat. ;D


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Oddly enough, these kinda days have produced my best fishing trips. It happens now and then Tom. Sorry your crappie day wasn't that crappie after all.........come on, you knew it was comin'


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh man, that was an awful story...awfully funny!! [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

I am truly sorry for your misery, but thanks for sharing it anyway.  Besides, your next trip will probably be awesome, just as a way of balancing things out.


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds about like my typical relaxing day on the water. At least you had good intentions while the rest of us worked.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> You can measure the day's pleasure by the amount of mud on the deck!



Sounds like you had a good day, in my world...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Pouring/tying some pompano jigs for tomorrow's trip...

So far this evening I've dripped powdercoating on my wife's clay pizza pan (forgot to put down some tinfoil) while curing the jigs in the oven, and am also sporting a nice bandaid on my index finger where I managed to hook myself. 

Hey, on the bright side it looks like I'm getting it all out of the way in one day 


-T


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you would have been better off going to work today  ;D


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

sorry to hear your misfortune... I figure I get one of those day about every 3 months.... if this is the only one for you this year your doing quite alright


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Tom I'm a fair judge of horses, but know nothing about women. This being said, I know you are an excellent judge of women and I think you should add a painted turtle and iguana to your list for valentines day.

Best regards and better luck next time,
Frank_S


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Tom I'm a fair judge of horses, but know nothing about women. This being said, I know you are an excellent judge of women and I think you should add a painted turtle and iguana to your list for valentines day.
> 
> Best regards and better luck next time,
> Frank_S


Roger that Frank, thanks for the insight 

-T


----------

